# field Archers Best Arrow Pick?



## Sappo (Apr 30, 2008)

So what is your pick?
60-80 yards


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

x10 pro tour


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Easton ACE


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

*x10 pro tours*



2fingers said:


> x10 pro tour


What kind of bails are you shooting pro tours into. Easton says about 6" of penetration, otherwise use the x10's. we have alot of celatex bails here, and with my ACC 3-39's I'm not getting that much penetration. I would like to get some, but not sure if I want the x10's or pro tours. I'm thinking pro tours if I start distance shooting, but x10's for field/hunter, but will also work for distance shooting.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

At my house i shoot into a large block with no problem. Most compound shooters shoot the pro tours and the recurve shooters the regular x10's. I have shot into selser bales without a problem.:thumbs_up






archerpap said:


> What kind of bails are you shooting pro tours into. Easton says about 6" of penetration, otherwise use the x10's. we have alot of celatex bails here, and with my ACC 3-39's I'm not getting that much penetration. I would like to get some, but not sure if I want the x10's or pro tours. I'm thinking pro tours if I start distance shooting, but x10's for field/hunter, but will also work for distance shooting.


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

ACEs. Love'em, trust'em, won't shoot anything else outside. :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

the obvious answere would be x10's but I been shootin navigators this year and they group really well from any distance in my experience with em.....


----------



## apex7xman (Feb 23, 2006)

*best*

navigators by far have the best grouping for me at distance


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Carbon Express*



Sappo said:


> So what is your pick?
> 60-80 yards


Nano Pros -- straight and matched to within ten thousandths.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

How much are the nanos shafts only? Lancaster doesn't list them in their book. I use ACE's now but was looking at the Navigator FMJ's. The ACE's are getting too expensove to keep replacing. I started off with a dozen and have 4 left after 3 field rounds because either I am hitting them during tight groups or they are being smacked by other arrows in our tight groups and tweaking the point end or the nock end. I put them on the spinner after every shoot and always find 2 or 3 that have a slight wobble.


----------



## Hoyt62 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Best arrows for Field and Fita 60-80 yards*

I just replaced my ACE with 450 Nano Pro's my groups have tightend. I'm shooting x vanes and the #1 Tool Steel tips. Tough to cut but holding up so far. I'm shooting a Hoyt X7 and really happy with it.

Hoyt
Stan 
Carbon Express
Doinker
SureLock


----------



## LHMathews (Nov 14, 2005)

If youare willing to spend the $$$, you can't beat the X10 Protour. If you are looking for something a little easier on your wallet, Navigators are a good choice.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Ive been playing with a bunch but keep coming back to acc's for durability and consistency. If it aint broke im not fixing it from now on.:darkbeer:

Shooting the 328's with great results thus far.


----------



## 4x20 (Jul 29, 2002)

X10 ProTour is the way to go if you can afford them. The yare the best grouping long distance arrow I have ever used. If you are on a budget ACC's or Navigators are the way to go.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I have experimented with X-10's and ACC's from eighty yards on a calm day and will say one groups as equally well as the other but the ACC's consistently out scored the X-10's do to size only. I score the X's as a six on the 65CM field face.

If wind comes into play I am certain the X-10's would be the better choice.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

X10 Pro Tour gets my vote 

However, if your tune is good, I'd bet that if your setup is forgiving that most any arrow would hit at 60 to 80 yards:wink:


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?t=18975&highlight=john+dudley

lots of data...pretty well sums up what we have known for some time.


----------



## Gary Petts (Mar 1, 2007)

We shoot into a lot of strammit in Australia which is compressed straw building material that is very hard on arrows. Great advice above if you can afford X10's etc but if you want something a little more ecconomical and providing you have sufficient draw weight and speed, Easton Navigator FMJ's are a great shaft for field.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Gary Petts said:


> We shoot into a lot of strammit in Australia which is compressed straw building material that is very hard on arrows. Great advice above if you can afford X10's etc but if you want something a little more ecconomical and providing you have sufficient draw weight and speed, Easton Navigator FMJ's are a great shaft for field.


Yep....been there...done that..BTW. Gary, born and breed Queenslander.

I shoot Freestyle Limited and have been shooting Navs, nav FMJ's and Axis FMJ's for field over here....but, I am opting for ACC's for the up-coming outdoors season..longevity being the main reason....and oh boy, don't they shoot nice...and group..wow.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Easton ACC for me. I've been using them for 3 years now and they have been really good for me. I never had a hard time setting it up with my Hoyt Pro Elite and I would say they are a very good combination.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*arrows*

i have some navigators but for me the ace's work better.
54 lb 27.5 draw 27 in shaft 80 grain point.


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

+1 for the Nano Pro arrows - they are simply amazing. I'm also using X-vanes with the #1 steel tips (NP 650s w/110gr tips).


----------

